# My 2010 335d emissions falling to pieces



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

cssnms said:


> Oh boy,,,, what else can I say... Best of luck with your d, it was a great car during the 25k miles I owned it.


thanks, its been great for me as well thus far


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

magbarn said:


> Thank you so much CARB, for making our vehicles adapt all this SCR/DEF crap before it was ready!


Funny, everyone wants to blame the government.

Why not blame BMW? They engineered it, they made the decisions...its not like CARB snuck up on them, changed the rules with no notice adn forced them to spec this specific design...

Oh, CARB gives YOU an extended warranty on MANY of these items- I'm sure you wont say "thank you carb" when your SCR cat is replaced for free at 68,000 miles....


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

ard said:


> Funny, everyone wants to blame the government.
> 
> Why not blame BMW? They engineered it, they made the decisions...its not like CARB snuck up on them, changed the rules with no notice adn forced them to spec this specific design...
> 
> Oh, CARB gives YOU an extended warranty on MANY of these items- I'm sure you wont say "thank you carb" when your SCR cat is replaced for free at 68,000 miles....


I'll be sure to give them the 'finger' when it fails at 90,000 miles! :rofl:


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Diesel Power said:


> Will do. Time will tell.


4-months later and the SES light comes on again. Replacing 3 fuel injectors this time. Both SES faults occurred under identical conditions: continuous driving above 70 mph around 200 miles into the trip.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Diesel Power said:


> 4-months later and the SES light comes on again. Replacing 3 fuel injectors this time. Both SES faults occurred under identical conditions: continuous driving above 70 mph around 200 miles into the trip.


Remind me how many miles on the odometer, model year, and production month?


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

2011 335d; 3/10 prod date; 59.4K miles.
Injectors 2-4 replaced this time. Injector 1 replace first time.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Diesel Power said:


> 2011 335d; 3/10 prod date; 59.4K miles.
> Injectors 2-4 replaced this time. Injector 1 replace first time.


Yikes! This is getting too close to home. Mine is a 2011 335d; 4/10 prod date. Only difference is I bought mine in May 2012 so it only has 27k miles and I had the recalls done at around 11k. The fact I drive it at the track and fast otherwise may prove to be irrelevant.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I took delivery of mine on Memorial Day in 2010.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Yours sounds like another DDE failure


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

If it happens again, then it's a definite date (meeting) with the BMW Regional Technical Support Engineer.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alexs335d (Aug 12, 2013)

Diesel Power said:


> If it happens again, then it's a definite date (meeting) with the BMW Regional Technical Support Engineer.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Keep us updated. I just had one fuel injector go out, bought the car CPO so it was covered but if there are other things causing these fuel injectors to die so prematurely, then I will definitely keep record and contact BMW.

Thanks


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

During a drive this AM the SES light came on with only 57,234 mi!! Picked the car up exactly 4 years ago on Monday!!!

No limp mode, change in performance, engine sound, etc. Oil and filter changed less than a week ago, and I have religiously maintained/serviced the car with BMW. Are you kidding me BMW?!!!

Since I'm in Pittsburgh visiting family, I took it to the local dealer (Bobby Rahal). SA (Derek) advised that there is no way they can get me in today as they're completely booked. He related that I could continue to drive with the SES light illuminated. Appointment set tomorrow with Sterling BMW in VA. Just had the car there a few weeks ago to replace the drive shaft input seal on the rear differential!!!

Love my 335D, but seriously considering trading it in and NOT for another BMW-based on what I've read here concerning the SES light, cylinder head dippings, injector replacements, etc and their associated expenses. My disappointment in BMW is quickly becoming deeper.

Will post findings...


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

slugdriver said:


> Love my 335D, but seriously considering trading it in and NOT for another BMWm-based on what I've read here concerning the SES light, cylinder head dippings, injector replacements, etc and their associated expenses. My disappointment in BMW is quickly becoming deeper.
> 
> Will post findings...


The real question will be what the resale value of the 335d will be as time goes by compared to the 335i in a comparable trim.

The market will decide if this carbon build up issue is prevalent or just magnified by the internet.

It will be interesting to see what BMW does for trade in value.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

DaveN007 said:


> The real question will be what the resale value of the 335d will be as time goes by compared to the 335i in a comparable trim.
> 
> The market will decide if this carbon build up issue is prevalent or just magnified by the internet.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what BMW does for trade in value.


FYI, when I traded in my D with Mercedes, the M-B dealer called a BMW dealer to inquire the trade in value and when they ran my VIN the BMW dealer said they were not interested (cos of the repair history?).

M-B gave me a trade in value of $24,000 which was fair for my mileage.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I predict the value of the 335d will be lower than a comparable 335i. BMW diesels are struggling to obtain and retain market share. If a car cannot go close to 100K miles with only regular maintenance, this is a sign of poor design and execution. Given what BMW is offering now, I am not seriously attracted to any of the new BMWs. In another 6 months, the Audi diesel owners should be posting their experiences. I thought I would never say this but after over 25 years of owning BMWs they are not building anything right now that would attract me to buy another new BMW. Go ahead and flame me but the new Corvette has started to work on me and I am considering trading my Z4. I will keep my M635 as this is an example of what BMW used to build for enthusiasts.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

rmorin49 said:


> I predict the value of the 335d will be lower than a comparable 335i. BMW diesels are struggling to obtain and retain market share. If a car cannot go close to 100K miles with only regular maintenance, this is a sign of poor design and execution. Given what BMW is offering now, I am not seriously attracted to any of the new BMWs. In another 6 months, the Audi diesel owners should be posting their experiences. I thought I would never say this *but after over 25 years of owning BMWs they are not building anything right now that would attract me to buy another new BMW*. Go ahead and flame me but the new Corvette has started to work on me and I am considering trading my Z4. I will keep my M635 as this is an example of what BMW used to build for enthusiasts.


Automakers go through phases. VW went through its own junk phase. The bean counters may have won the internal debates until sales start to suffer. I share your feeling about the current crop of BMWs - pablum is more inspiring. The C7 could be interesting. The C7 seems to be more of a leap over the C6 than the C6 was over the C5.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Diesel Power said:


> 4-months later and the SES light comes on again. Replacing 3 fuel injectors this time. Both SES faults occurred under identical conditions: continuous driving above 70 mph around 200 miles into the trip.


Good News: Went on another road trip without triggering another SES in late December.

Bad News: Engine malfunction light came on 12 miles into morning commute on Tuesday after accelerating to pass on freeway. Reduced power operation for another 10 miles before the light disappeared and operation returned to normal. Light has not returned since. Appointment with dealer on Monday. Hopefully, a fault code(s) is present. EGR or throttle valve? Any ideas?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

When I got the "reduced engine power" message on my nav, they ended up replacing my air intake manifold. My fault code reader read it as a "swirl flap actuator" issue.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Mass air flow fault attributable to a small hole in the intake pipe. Dealer claims part isn't covered by the BMW Extended Vehicle Warranty. Looks like a $500 out-of-pocket expense for the repair.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Diesel Power said:


> Mass air flow fault attributable to a small hole in the intake pipe. Dealer claims part isn't covered by the BMW Extended Vehicle Warranty. Looks like a $500 out-of-pocket expense for the repair.


small hole in the intake pipe? How the heck does that form without being a materials defect?

duct tape FTW :rofl: But honestly you could take it to someone with aluminum welding experience and they would patch it for probably under $50 if it is just a hole in the aluminum intake pipe. If its in plastic just buff it and epoxy it.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Understand where you're coming from. I don't think a defective part claim at 62K will be considered by BMW. If I decide to DIY or take to an independent, then there's still an out-of-pocket cost for diagnostics.

Also, I have concerns about the possibility of BMW attempting to void the extended warranty if a patchwork repair is detected.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hoooper said:


> small hole in the intake pipe? How the heck does that form without being a materials defect?
> 
> duct tape FTW :rofl: But honestly you could take it to someone with aluminum welding experience and they would patch it for probably under $50 if it is just a hole in the aluminum intake pipe. If its in plastic just buff it and epoxy it.


Sure, they make aluminum insulation tape that would do the trick.:thumbup::rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Here you go!


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Diesel Power said:


> Understand where you're coming from. I don't think a defective part claim at 62K will be considered by BMW. If I decide to DIY or take to an independent, then there's still an out-of-pocket cost for diagnostics.
> 
> Also, I have concerns about the possibility of BMW attempting to void the extended warranty if a patchwork repair is detected.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


If they are wanting to void your warranty they have to prove that what you did affected whatever is wrong. They can't just void a warranty for fun and its pretty tough to just void an entire warranty. I could have a lot of fun discussing with the SA how applying aluminum to aluminum somehow caused any issues.

Also, if you have a warranty a defective part should be covered, obviously the intake pipe is not a wear item so it is expected not to have workmanship failures. If you hit a wrench or something on the freeway to cause it obviously that wouldn't qualify but if somehow it just blew a hole it should be covered.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson–Moss_Warranty_Act


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the URL.

Although your statements are accurate, I do believe BMW could choose to void the extended warranty by simply claiming a DIY repair caused damage to or altered the operation of the vehicle, which would require a person to seek legal recourse to prevail. That said, there's a greater probability of BMW denying an extended warranty claim on the same grounds.

For me, it comes down to "is the juice worth the squeeze" in this particular incident? If I exhaust my options for coverage under the extended warranty unsuccessfully, then probably not. At this point, it's not a matter of principle.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

The service manager was able to obtain goodwill from BMWNA to cover the cost to replace the air intake pipe.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, the air pipe replacement "fix" only lasted a couple weeks. Engine malfunction message reappeared on Tuesday during the commute home and car operated in limp mode about 4 miles, triggered again the following morning only lasting 2 miles along with SES light. No issues on Thursday except SES light remained on. This morning was a repeat of Wednesday except the car never returned to normal operation before arriving at work. Took a spin at lunch without any issues and no SES light. Go figure.

I've requested a meeting with the Regional Technical Support Engineer. Hopefully, he can diagnose the real problem.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

UPDATE:

Decided to take the car back to the dealer because the engine malfunction message became a daily recurrence. Dealer replaced the air flow meter assembly this time. Unsure why this wasn't replaced the last time (BMWNA protocol?). Let's see what happens.

Meeting with the BMW Technical Support Engineer the last week of March.




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

*From BMW to Toyota*



cssnms said:


> From where I sit it, the logic is not fuzzy at all and apparently I am not the only one that feels that way.
> 
> The recurring issues showing up with the d and the number of growing impacted owners among active forum users is a good enough sampling in my book to demonstrate there are underlying problems with this car that can lead to a host of very expensive problems down the road. I for one was not willing to take that risk or to pump anymore money into my car in effort to protect me from that risk.
> 
> In any event, I moved onto a Toyota so I don't think I will have to worry to much about carbon build-up in my engine, my injectors failing, some component of my emissions system failing, UREA crystalizing and coking up my metering valves etc.


:bawling:

Be honest, CSS. You sold your BMW 335d and bought a Toyota because you were having financial problems. Like the other dude said you're using fuzzy logic to justify your sale of the 335d.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Hoooper said:


> If they are wanting to void your warranty they have to prove that what you did affected whatever is wrong. They can't just void a warranty for fun and its pretty tough to just void an entire warranty. I could have a lot of fun discussing with the SA how applying aluminum to aluminum somehow caused any issues.


Ever try to win a M-M litigation? BMW NA doesn't have the burden of proof that what a consumer did caused the failure. All they have to do is show that the consumer made a non-standard repair (applied duct tape vs. replace a failed part with a new BMW part) and the burden shifts to the consumer. At the end of the day, the consumer may in fact be correct in their assertion, but they have to incur the cost of litigation. There is a reason why very, very very few law firms will take M-M representation on full contingency.



> Also, if you have a warranty a defective part should be covered, obviously the intake pipe is not a wear item so it is expected not to have workmanship failures. If you hit a wrench or something on the freeway to cause it obviously that wouldn't qualify but if somehow it just blew a hole it should be covered.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson–Moss_Warranty_Act


This is a grey area. If a workmanship failure occurs right after the factory warranty ends, there is the 'goodwill' coverage option where BMW NA may cover the repair. But a failure that occurs 10k miles after the warranty ends is another matter. A/C evaporator coil failure is one example. Unless you have an extended warranty, good luck getting BMW NA to cover the repair at the 70k mile point.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

TopDog5450 said:


> :bawling:
> 
> Be honest, CSS. You sold your BMW 335d and bought a Toyota because you were having financial problems. Like the other dude said *you're using fuzzy logic to justify your sale of the 335d*.


More like CSS fell into the forum altered reality rabbit hole and then used fuzzy logic to find their way back out.

If a car is a garage queen before the warranty ends, then a decision to sell and move on is completely defensible. Early stage garage queens are the reason for lemon laws. But unloading a car just because other owners have had bad experiences is fuzzy.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

anE934fun said:


> But unloading a car just because other owners have had bad experiences is fuzzy.


Also know as the "herd" mentality.

Despite participating in many, populations of Internet web forum posters is not one of the "herds" I would ever consider following.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos Im working with BMWNA on this issue and suggested to them to give us a 100k warranty as they did the M3 a few years ago!!!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Axel61 said:


> Amigos Im working with BMWNA on this issue and suggested to them to give us a 100k warranty as they did the M3 a few years ago!!!


Props to you if you are successful! Are you referring to the 100K mile warranty for the HPFP failures on the N54 engines?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

anE934fun said:


> Props to you if you are successful! Are you referring to the 100K mile warranty for the HPFP failures on the N54 engines?


I think he is referring to the rod bearing/engine warranty for S65 (?) engines around 2000-2003


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Rmorin I have used your quote and sent it to corporate BMWNA to see what they have to say about the 335d(btw the X5d are coming to see same issue I hv ran into friends of friend whom have them), I also have the 335d and so far the minor issues but not what MOST are having i.e. injectors carbon build up or ECU, my car is flashed by RENNtech with WAGNER IC and Cyba Scoops, and yes i used AMSOIL additives Diesle Injector Cleaner and Cetane booster, but not used it in last 2 months and car mpg has gone south at the tune of 2 mpg loss. On the other hand we did a dyno run 2 weeks ago and ALL 3 dyno clicked at 318 whp 424 lb/tq and the 2 last runs one 10 minutes apart at 425 lb/tq both times. Read my Thread BMW Customer relations and VOICE your opinion also become a member of BMW CCA and voice your opinion thru your local chapter and thru the Ombusdman for CCA which happens to have GUESS WHAT and X5d!!!


----------



## rmeltz (Mar 19, 2010)

I am the OP. As BMW was dismantling my engine to replace all six injectors and clean the carbon buildup - among other components totaling over $11,000, I was pursuing either a buyback or extending coverage to 100K with BMWUSA. BMW covered the whole cost of the repairs (they originally hit me up for half) but they declined the buyback and the warranty extension to 100K miles. I wish you luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Diesel Power said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Decided to take the car back to the dealer because the engine malfunction message became a daily recurrence. Dealer replaced the air flow meter assembly this time. Unsure why this wasn't replaced the last time (BMWNA protocol?). Let's see what happens.
> 
> ...


BMW is going to take care of my car. Intake and valves are being outsourced for cleaning. I'll post an update when I get the car back.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Add another 335d owner in the same situation at 54k miles. I've had the SCR catalyst, SCR sensor, DEF sensor and DEF tanks replaced all within the past 6 months. The service manager said they have seen more of the same, which is perplexing to think that this is becoming a frequent problem with the 335d and BMW has not acknowledged there is an issue. I'll be getting rid of my 335d soon (good thing i got extended warranty), and will never buy another BMW diesel again. I was expecting this thing to last, but 4.5years in at 54k miles with essentially the entire emissions system being replaced does not bode well for the long term.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

imtjm said:


> Add another 335d owner in the same situation at 54k miles. I've had the SCR catalyst, SCR sensor, DEF sensor and DEF tanks replaced all within the past 6 months. The service manager said they have seen more of the same, which is perplexing to think that this is becoming a frequent problem with the 335d and BMW has not acknowledged there is an issue. I'll be getting rid of my 335d soon (good thing i got extended warranty), and will never buy another BMW diesel again. I was expecting this thing to last, but 4.5years in at 54k miles with essentially the entire emissions system being replaced does not bode well for the long term.


I've been trouble free since the carbon buildup cleaning, new DDE and DEF tank. That said, I'm trying to make an informed decision to keep my 2011 335d or sell it soon. It's hard to beat the driveability of this car.


----------



## jocww (Oct 28, 2015)

it was 26000 otd and yes they did offer me that 2 day thing but i didnt take it. And the guy who sold it to me is supposedly a part owner of the dealership. So yea I have no idea how many ways im gonna get reamed.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

You have it at the BMW dealer right? Not the Jeep dealer? Assuming its with the BMW dealer, continue to push back and insist that it is covered under the 7/70k warranty. Let them know you are considering going to the bureau of auto repair to lodge a complaint over their failure to address an emissions warranty item. Probably also should hit on the point that you are a brand new BMW owner and unlikely to continue to be one in the future if they dont take care of you. Escalating it to bmw north america should also be an option for you.

Calling another dealer and discussing this with their service department might help. BMW pleasanton is a crappy dealership, always trying to swindle their customers. It would be worth calling over to weatherford BMW (which still isnt great about service) and sonnen bmw in marin. Sonnen has been pretty good in my experience. The day after I bought my car (out of warranty) my sunroof glass blew out and my left rear taillight stopped working. Sonnen had both repairs goodwilled from BMW.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jocww said:


> it was 26000 otd and yes they did offer me that 2 day thing but i didnt take it.


Okay, you have two ways to go here. The easiest, in my opinion, is to contact BMW of North America, or their local representative, to push for coverage under the 7/70 emissions warranty. That could very well be successful.

The second way, which would be much more difficult, would be to try to prove that the selling dealer knew about this situation and concealed it, one way or another, prior to selling you the car without disclosing it to you.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Ninong said:


> Okay, you have two ways to go here. The easiest, in my opinion, is to contact BMW of North America, or their local representative, to push for coverage under the 7/70 emissions warranty. That could very well be successful.
> 
> The second way, which would be much more difficult, would be to try to prove that the selling dealer knew about this situation and concealed it, one way or another, prior to selling you the car without disclosing it to you.


Let me clarify my previous comment.

The dealership, East Bay BMW, is not "the local representative" of BMW of North America. I'm talking about their field service rep for your area, or you can contact BMW of North America, Customer Relations Dept., (800) 831-1117 or, if necessary, Calif. Air Resources Board, 9528 Tester Ave., El Monte, CA 91731 (I took that info from my warranty booklet but my car is several years old so I'm not sure about the current CARB address. The BMWNA phone number is still correct).

Don't fool around with the dealership. Leave your car with them but press your case directly with BMWNA. They should turn you over to their local service guy for resolution of your complaint. Good luck! 

(P.S. -- Exceptions to warranty mileage limits are made all the time when it's as close as this.)


----------



## jocww (Oct 28, 2015)

Great news for me the Jeep dealership was able to get East Bay to pay for the entire tank and assembly. Supposedly the service manager is going to get me a tank next week instead of waiting a month like the service advisor said. I will see how that goes.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jocww said:


> Great news for me the Jeep dealership was able to get East Bay to pay for the entire tank and assembly. Supposedly the service manager is going to get me a tank next week instead of waiting a month like the service advisor said. I will see how that goes.


Congrats! Actually what happened is that the Jeep dealership got East Bay BMW to get BMW of North America to cover this under the emissions warranty because the odometer reading was so close. It's always possible to get BMWNA to cover stuff under warranty when it's close like this. You just have to push them and they do that all the time.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually what happend is BMWNA was going to pick up 100%...but Pleaseanton figured they could pocket that $1800 extra from you.

I am dead serious.

Once others got involved they couldnt run this scam on you...so the new story is 'we got them to cover 100%'. But in all likellihood it was always 100%.

(I boguht my 2010 from East Bay. Service at Niello for warranty only.)

My active tank just failed, national back order- will be a few weeks they guess.


----------



## jocww (Oct 28, 2015)

They know how to play the game well, because the service manager called and informed me that the factory rep will only authorize 50% and not 100%. So Im hoping Dodge is going to pay for the rest of it.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jocww said:


> Great news for me the Jeep dealership was able to get East Bay to pay for the entire tank and assembly. Supposedly the service manager is going to get me a tank next week instead of waiting a month like the service advisor said. I will see how that goes.


What you posted, if I read it correctly, is that BMW (meaning BMW of North America) agreed to pay for the entire tank and assembly." You didn't say anything about labor.



jocww said:


> They know how to play the game well, because the service manager called and informed me that the factory rep will only authorize 50% and not 100%. So Im hoping Dodge is going to pay for the rest of it.


The factory rep will only authorize 50% of what? Are we now talking about labor, too? Because we weren't talking about labor before when you said they agreed to "pay for the entire tank and assembly."

It is not unusual for the factory to decide to throw in the parts for free when they make "an exception" with the understanding that the dealer will pick up the labor, especially if the dealer was the selling dealer. YMMV.

If BMW is still throwing in the parts for free, you now have the task of getting the selling dealer, who is not a BMW dealer in your case, to pick up the labor. Is the Jeep dealer trying to run games on you or is the Jeep dealer now telling you they didn't mean what they said when they told you BMW was paying for the parts? What's going on? I have a feeling they're trying to hit BMW with the labor and BMW isn't going for it, especially since they're a Jeep dealer.


----------



## jocww (Oct 28, 2015)

BMW Pleasanton said that the factory rep said that they would only pay for 50% Of the bill. I figured when they said 100% that included labor and parts. The BMW dealership kept me in the loop before, as they called me after talking to the Jeep dealership the first time. This time they called me, and I directed them to the Jeep dealership. Per the BMW service manager he told the Jeep dealership that BMW is only going to pay for half and that leaves the tab of 800.00 left. This made the General Manager of the Jeep dealership "very angry". I still have not talked to the Jeep dealership yet.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jocww said:


> BMW Pleasanton said that the factory rep said that they would only pay for 50% Of the bill. I figured when they said 100% that included labor and parts. The BMW dealership kept me in the loop before, as they called me after talking to the Jeep dealership the first time. This time they called me, and I directed them to the Jeep dealership. Per the BMW service manager he told the Jeep dealership that BMW is only going to pay for half and that leaves the tab of 800.00 left. This made the General Manager of the Jeep dealership "very angry". I still have not talked to the Jeep dealership yet.


I still think the first message you reported sounds typical. In other words, the factory throwing in the parts for free but not paying the labor charges. What you posted sounded exactly the way these exceptions sometimes come down. You may not have understood it that way but that's exactly the way you posted it and that's because you reported exactly what they told you. I didn't ever think it meant labor would be covered. Any conversation after that initial conversation could be due to different interpretations of what "50% of the bill" means. You're not interested in terms like "50% of the bill." You want to know who's paying for the parts and who's paying for the labor. Is BMW still paying for the parts or not?

You might try negotiating with the Jeep dealer yourself to get them to split that $800.00 with you, if that's what you're inclined to do. I really don't know what advice to give you because you're in a situation with buying a used BMW from a Jeep dealer and now being in a situation of having to deal with a BMW emissions warranty claim with a BMW dealer. Any help at all from the factory is a move in the right direction and a lot better than what was quoted to you originally but you may not get away with paying nothing unless you can get the Jeep dealer to pay something.

Your situation is not an easy one because you're not the BMW dealership's customer -- meaning you didn't buy the car from them.


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

Any problem with active tank?


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

https://youtu.be/Yu5dlysDuGQ See this!


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

http://youtu.be/M6kRvCa3SQk


----------

